# elektrischer Hakenbinder von Shakespeare



## nokirot (20. Februar 2004)

Ich habe bei ebay einen gebrauchten elektrischen Hakenbinder ersteigert. Leider war keine Anleitung dabei und ich bin scheinbar zu blöde es ohne Anleitung hinzubekommen. Könnte jemand eine Anleitung einstellen oder per e-mail zur Verfügung stellen.

Vielen dank für die Mühe!
Gruß
Nokirot


----------



## Franky (20. Februar 2004)

Hallo Nokirot...

Ersteinmal herzlich willkommen an Board!!! 

Diesen eletrischen Hakenbindern habe ich noch nie getraut und leider auch keinen Schimmer, wie die funktionieren... Ich benutze immer einen "manuellen" Hakenschnuffi (Matchman).

Wie DER funktioniert, hab ich mal versucht zu beschreiben, mit noch einigen anderen Ratschlägen zum Hakenbinden.
http://www.anglerpraxis.doks-pages.com/index.php?id=hakenbinden
Hier findest Du die "Anleitung" dazu. Vielleicht kannst Du ja etwas davon übernehmen?


----------



## xonnel (20. Februar 2004)

Hallo !

Schick mir mal deine Mail Adresse, dann schicke ich dir eine eingescannte Anleitung, die ich mir selber mal aus dem Netz geladen habe.

@ Franky   
Ich habe auch so einen elektrischen Hakenbinder und möchte dieses Teil nicht mehr vermissen. Die Knoten werden sehr sauber, halten exzellent und das ganze geht ziemlich schnell.


----------



## Franky (20. Februar 2004)

Moin Lennox,

glaub ich Dir - nur hab ich mich da nich rangetraut, weil ich diesen Dingern nicht traue... Vielleicht kannst Du das Ding ja mal zu einem Treffen mitbringen und "vorführen"? Ich lerne gerne dazu, aber meinen Match-Man lege ich nicht beseite!!!!!!  Ich hab hier noch immer das erste Modell von Annodünnemals liegen und die 3 Reserve-Tüdels noch nicht anpacken müssen... Ohne Batterie und für damals 3,95 DM...


----------



## Forellenudo (20. Februar 2004)

Hallo Franky
Auch ich habe ein elektichen Hakenbinder und das seit über 10 Jahren,selbst unseren Boardi Mühle habe ich damit überzeugt:m es gibt nichts besseres,für mich.

Gruß Udo#h


----------



## Forellenudo (20. Februar 2004)

Und so sieht es aus

gruß udo#h


----------



## Forellenudo (20. Februar 2004)

Hab ich doch glatt vergessen das Bild einzufügen,das ist halt so wenn man alt wird;+


----------



## muddyliz (20. Februar 2004)

Das geht ruck-zuck mit den elektrischen und die Knoten sind wirklich fest. Kann ich nur empfehlen, habe meinen Hakenbinder schon mindestens 10 Jahre.
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## nikmark (20. Februar 2004)

....na wenn schon Mühle überzeugt worden ist, dieser Purist    
Wie teuer ist denn so ein Ding und wo krieg ich es ?

Nikmark

@ Mühle

Wann gehen wir an's Wasser ??


----------



## Forellenudo (20. Februar 2004)

Askari,ich glaube 24.95,ich würde aber mal bei Ebay schauen,die haben dort jede menge zum ersteigern.

gruß udo#h 


@Nikmark

schreib mir mal ne mail ob du oder ihr am sonntag vorbeischaut


----------



## nikmark (20. Februar 2004)

Udo,
ist doch schon geschehen !
Sonntag so nach dem Mittagessen überfallen wir dich :m :m 

Nikmark


----------



## KampfKater (20. Februar 2004)

hallo leute,

über so ein gerät hab ich schon die längste zeit nachgedacht, hab aber nie jemanden gefunden der damit erfahrung hat.
ich glaub ich werd mir am montag gleich mal so in bindegerät zulegen.

@forellenudo

hallo

funzt das gerät auch mit den kleinen haken(14 und kleiner?)


gruß
robert


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. Februar 2004)

ÖHRHAKEN sag ich nur dazu, alles andere is' kalter Kaffee 

Gruß aus Frankfurt
Steffen


----------



## zandermeikel (20. Februar 2004)

hallo,
schaue mal hier nach.
http://www.hakenbinder.de

gruß michael


----------



## Forellenudo (21. Februar 2004)

Bis 16er haken hab ich keine probleme,alles was noch kleiner ist,spielen meine Wurstfinger nicht mehr mit:q 

gruß udo#h


----------



## nokirot (21. Februar 2004)

Die Leute hier sind ja richtig auf Zack vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.

Gruß nokirot


----------



## AngelnderWolf (21. Februar 2004)

Hmmm, ich hatte letzten Monat echte Probleme mit nem 16er Haken...was daran lag, das meine Finger zu Eissäulen erstart waren. 

Ich hab den Dingern ja nir getraut, aber da es hier so viele Führsprecher gibt, werd ich mir auch das Gerät von Forellenudo zulegen...gibts ja ständig bei Ebay zu ersteigern.


----------



## winchester73 (21. Februar 2004)

Hm, sind die elektrischen Hakenbinder wirklich so gut?

Ich habe denen bisher nie getraut, habe aber auch noch keinen gehabt. Seit etlichen Jahren nehme ich den Matchman und bin damit zufrieden.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (22. Februar 2004)

Bleibt bei eurem Matchman. Habe sowas auch und bin damit voll zufrieden und binde damit selbst haken bis größe 20!

So ein elektrischen Hakenbindegerät hatte ich auch mal gewonnen. War davon nicht so überzeugt und habe dafür einen wahnsinnig guten Preis bei Ebay erzielt ca 33  Euronen!

Von den Matchman habe ich allerdings schon paar verbraten. Ich möchte ihn nicht mehr missen! Drehe meist die Schraube zu fest an und und dann bricht das Plastik. Besonders an kalten Tagen. Müßte jetzt mein 3 schon sein!


----------



## KampfKater (5. März 2004)

hallo leute

hab mir heut so ein bindegerät gekauft und bin begeistert.
funzt voll super bei 14er haken(kleiner fische ich kaum) und ist total unkompliziert.

gruß
robert


----------



## The_Duke (5. März 2004)

Ich hab so nen Rödelheini für Haken auch schon fast 10 Jahre und ich weiß nicht, wieviel tausend Haken das Teil schon gebunden hat. Mit ein Bißchen Übung machste das blind vorm Fernseher....geht Ruck-Zuck und die Knoten sind wirklich sauber gebunden #6


----------



## Wedaufischer (6. März 2004)

Das Teil ist schon gut, nur sollte man sich nicht so an die 5-6 Windungen halten. Je kleiner der Haken und/oder dünner die Schnur, lieber noch zusätzlich 2-5 mal rotieren lassen. Sauber sehnen die Knoten allemal aus und halten auch was sie vom Aussehen her versprechen.


----------



## Baddy89 (6. April 2006)

*AW: elektrischer Hakenbinder von Shakespeare*



			
				Forellenudo schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich doch glatt vergessen das Bild einzufügen,das ist halt so wenn man alt wird;+



Hi, genau so einen habe ich.
Aber ebenfalls keine Anleitung mehr,,,wie ZUM TEUFEL FUNKTIONIERT DAS TEIL !!

Habe schon etliches probiert, aber nix hilft.
Wäre um Hilfe sehr dankbar.


----------



## Knispel (6. April 2006)

*AW: elektrischer Hakenbinder von Shakespeare*

Haken in die metallklammer in der Mitte mit der Spitze nach oben einspannen. Der kleine Stift muss mit dem Plättchen ins innere des Binders gedrückt sein. Nun Schnur von hinten durch den oberen Schlitz führen und unter die federklemme an der Vorderseite arretieren. Dieses Schiebeteil am äußeren Rand nach unten bringen. Nun die Schnur von hinten über das Schiebeteil nach vorne führen und wieder durch den oberen Schlitz führen. Leicht stramm halten und Gerät einschalten 5 - 7 Wicklungen ( je nach Hakengröße ) machen lassen. Das schiebeteil mit der Schnur jetzt nach oben führen und die Schnur nach hinten hin stramm ziehen , das sie in den oberen Schlitz rutscht. Haken ausspannen und nochmals beide Enden Strammziehen. Hoffe das ist verständlich. Kurzgesagt : Sie müssen nur den Nippel durch die Lasche ziehen......Ich benutze so ein Ding schon fast 20 Jahre, nie probleme gehabt.


----------



## Baddy89 (6. April 2006)

*AW: elektrischer Hakenbinder von Shakespeare*

Ja super. Nun habe ich es wieder 

Hatte es die ganze Zeit falsch rum gemacht 

Schon erstaunlich wie sehr die Erinnerungen in einem halben Jahr verblassen 

Danke.


----------



## Knispel (6. April 2006)

*AW: elektrischer Hakenbinder von Shakespeare*

Alles klar, man hilft sich ja gegenseitig gerne..


----------



## Yupii (6. April 2006)

*AW: elektrischer Hakenbinder von Shakespeare*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Haken in die metallklammer in der Mitte mit der Spitze nach oben einspannen. Der kleine Stift muss mit dem Plättchen ins innere des Binders gedrückt sein. Nun Schnur von hinten durch den oberen Schlitz führen und unter die federklemme an der Vorderseite arretieren. Dieses Schiebeteil am äußeren Rand nach unten bringen. Nun die Schnur von hinten über das Schiebeteil nach vorne führen und wieder durch den oberen Schlitz führen. Leicht stramm halten und Gerät einschalten 5 - 7 Wicklungen ( je nach Hakengröße ) machen lassen. Das schiebeteil mit der Schnur jetzt nach oben führen und die Schnur nach hinten hin stramm ziehen , das sie in den oberen Schlitz rutscht. Haken ausspannen und nochmals beide Enden Strammziehen. Hoffe das ist verständlich. Kurzgesagt : Sie müssen nur den Nippel durch die Lasche ziehen......Ich benutze so ein Ding schon fast 20 Jahre, nie probleme gehabt.


Das hast Du sehr gut erklärt#6
Ich benutze das Teil auch schon über 15 Jahre und möchte es nicht mehr missen.


----------



## Knispel (6. April 2006)

*AW: elektrischer Hakenbinder von Shakespeare*

Kannst mal sehen, hab ich aus dem Kopf gemacht, mein Binder liegt im keller...
Habe festgestellt, dass es bis Hakengröße 18 geeignet ist. Man sollte aber auch von Hand binden können, falls die Batterie mal alle ist und das passiert meistens am Wasser....


> Schon erstaunlich wie sehr die Erinnerungen in einem halben Jahr verblassen



denn komm erst mal in mein Alter........


----------



## Zanderfänger (6. April 2006)

*AW: elektrischer Hakenbinder von Shakespeare*

Der Hakenbinder ist Genial und den gibt es im Moment für 12,95 € als Sonderpreis bei Askari  

*Bestell-Nr. 097579.03.014

*​   Für meinen habe ich mal 60,- DM oder so bezahlt und das war schon ein Messepreis |kopfkrat :c


----------



## Knispel (6. April 2006)

*AW: elektrischer Hakenbinder von Shakespeare*

Jau, die waren mal richtig teuer....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. April 2006)

*AW: elektrischer Hakenbinder von Shakespeare*

Super erklärt Knispel #6 , aber ob der geneigte Laie das wirklich ohne Vorführung versteht - mal sehen  

Ich habe 2 davon (den gelben Dingern), einen als Reserve. Der eine ist seit Urzeiten (auf jeden Fall >10 Jahre) im Einsatz und das funktioniert einfach klasse mit den ansonsten ein bischen nervigen Plättchenhaken. Benutzen tue ich Größen 16 bis 4, kleinere hab ich auch schon mal probiert aber was soll das, so kleine Fischlis will ich ja gar nicht und schon ein 8cm Ukel schluckt auch den 16er runter #d 
Mit 20, 22 habe ich auch mal experimentiert, aber je kleiner der Haken ist, um so mehr Versuche vergeigt man durch Verrutschen des Hakens in der Klemme. Ist eigentlich das einzige Problem dabei. Die Bindungen sind oft so fest, das es schwer wird die bis zum Plättchen hochzuschieben bei den Winzhaken, aber bombig halten die und getestet habe ich die ausführlichst :m mit Waage und auch Wassereimer, denn Max-Tragkraft will ich da haben. Im Regelfall bindet der besser als per Hand, gleichmäßiger zuverlässiger.


----------



## Knispel (6. April 2006)

*AW: elektrischer Hakenbinder von Shakespeare*

Danke @ AngelDet. Wer das nicht versteht, kann ja noch mal nachfragen, denn machen wir das am Telefon. Meiner ist noch das Urmodell in schwarz. Ich nehme das Ding erst so ab Größe 10 oder wenn ich mal wieder meine Lesebrille vergessen habe. Die größeren Haken gehen von Hand doch schneller zu binden. Wir in unserem Alter haben das ja noch gelernt.......


----------



## mik (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: elektrischer Hakenbinder von Shakespeare*

Hallo, 

so einen Hakenbindergerät habe ich mir gekauft: 
http://www.angel-ussat.de/shop/images/big/fishing-hook.jpg 

Dazu fehlt mir aber die deutsche Anleitung, kann die mir jemand geben? 

Gruß 
mik 
Email 
binder@mic-w.de


----------



## Zanderfänger (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: elektrischer Hakenbinder von Shakespeare*

@mik

War denn überhaupt keine Anleitung dabei???

Den Umgang lernst Du eh nur durch probieren anhand der Bebilderung. #h


----------



## mik (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: elektrischer Hakenbinder von Shakespeare*

Leider nein, ich habe es günstiger bekommen, weil da nun keine bei war und es ein Vorführgerät gewesen ist.

Nun habe ich die Hoffnung, das mir jemand aus der Klemme helfen kann.

Gruß
mik


----------



## Lachsy (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: elektrischer Hakenbinder von Shakespeare*

@mik

wer suchtet der findet

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=501278&postcount=4


----------



## mik (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: elektrischer Hakenbinder von Shakespeare*

Ooooh, super, dann kann ich ja anfangen zu üben!

Vielen Dank!

Gruß
mik

P.S. falls jemand eine Originalanleitung hat, könnte ich die durchaus auch gebrauchen.|supergri


----------



## Zanderfänger (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: elektrischer Hakenbinder von Shakespeare*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> @mik
> 
> wer suchtet der findet


Wenn es doch so leicht wie auf den Bildern wäre, bräuchte man keine original Anleitung mit X Bildern. 

Hinten muss man übrigens auch beihalten, was leider nur aus der original Anleitung zu ersehen ist. |wavey:

Bei BEHR wird dir aber sicher mit einer originalen ausgeholfen! :q


----------



## mik (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: elektrischer Hakenbinder von Shakespeare*

|kopfkrat Tja, also so bekomm ich es wohl nicht hin, musste das Teil schon auseinander nehmen, weil sich das ganze total verknotet hatte.

Bin also weiterhin auf eine Anleitung angewiesen. 

Gruß
mik


----------



## Zanderfänger (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: elektrischer Hakenbinder von Shakespeare*

@mik

Zu kleine Haken kriegt das Teil eh nicht gebacken und es gibt immer Tüdel.

Für die Windungen auch immer nur den Schalter einzeln bewegen und nicht auf Dauerlauf mitzählen!

Wende dich wegen einer neuen Anleitung doch einfach an den Importeur:

http://www.behrfishing.de/


----------



## Lachsy (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: elektrischer Hakenbinder von Shakespeare*

hätte er sich mal das ganze thema angesehn und nicht nur mein posting wäre er auf folgendes gestossen

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1012492&postcount=7

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Zanderfänger (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: elektrischer Hakenbinder von Shakespeare*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> hätte er sich mal das ganze thema angesehn und nicht nur mein posting wäre er auf folgendes gestossen
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1012492&postcount=7
> 
> mfg Lachsy


Im anderen Fred wäre er also drauf gestoßen.


----------



## mik (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: elektrischer Hakenbinder von Shakespeare*

Vielen Dank, bin an das Board nicht gewöhnt und habe den Anhang übersehen.#6

Nun kann es ja losgehen ... 

Gruß
mik


----------



## Lars91 (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: elektrischer Hakenbinder von Shakespeare*

also ich hab auch sone kiste im keller liegen. habe das auch ma benutzt aber irgendwie wars immer n bisser ärgerlich wenn die ganzen 16er haken vom magneten des elektromotors "eingesaugt" wurden...:r es war zum...:v 
aber wenn man den haken richtig festgehalten hat war das ne saubere sache#6


----------



## DeMax (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: elektrischer Hakenbinder von Shakespeare*

Hat vielleicht noch irgendwer so ein DIng rumfliegen das er nichtmehr benutzt denn bei ebay gibts dir nur von angelsport Ofen.... zu ersteigern und da kaufe ich aus Prinzip schon nicht, also wenn einer so ein DIng noch rumfliegen hat bitte melden, über den Preis kann man scih ja einig werden, sollte kein Proble darstellen


----------



## Baddy89 (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: elektrischer Hakenbinder von Shakespeare*

Habe einen. Preis: 25 €


----------



## Zanderfänger (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: elektrischer Hakenbinder von Shakespeare*

Kostet *15,95 €* bei Askari unter Bestellnummer 041232.85.585


----------



## Baddy89 (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: elektrischer Hakenbinder von Shakespeare*



Was schonmal im Thread stand


----------



## Zanderfänger (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: elektrischer Hakenbinder von Shakespeare*

Danke Baddy, kam ja aber auch von mir und daher nicht 25,- € ​ 
*Sonderpreis 12,95 € unter Betellnummer 097579.03.014*​


----------



## Zanderfänger (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: elektrischer Hakenbinder von Shakespeare*



			
				Baddy89 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe einen. Preis: 25 €


|kopfkrat


----------



## Baddy89 (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: elektrischer Hakenbinder von Shakespeare*

Das sollte als Scherz gedacht sein 

Ein paar Seiten vorher stand schon einer. 
Wollte dass er durch meinen Post versteht, lieber einen neuen zu holen, da sie so günstig sind. Denn für ein paar Euro weniger sollte er keinen gebrauchten nehmen.

Is ne schwere Logik  Ich weiß.


----------



## DeMax (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: elektrischer Hakenbinder von Shakespeare*

Ja die Logik muss man wirklich erstmal nahvollziehen ,naja werde mir dann war scheinlich den bei Askari bestellen, danke für die Artikelnummer Zanderfänger!


----------



## Zanderfänger (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: elektrischer Hakenbinder von Shakespeare*



			
				Baddy89 schrieb:
			
		

> Is ne schwere Logik  Ich weiß.


Sich nachher rauszureden ist jedenfalls leichter als die Logik selbst. 

War ne geile Milchmädchenrechnung - Respekt!


----------



## Baddy89 (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: elektrischer Hakenbinder von Shakespeare*

Ist zwar schon etwas komisch, dass du gleich aggressiv wirkst Sherlock Holmes 


Aber ok...steigere deine Postings. Und mir extra ne PM schicken, wie toll du hier geantwortet hast ist auch sehr reif...

! IGNORE !


----------



## JunkieXL (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: elektrischer Hakenbinder von Shakespeare*

Ich binde alles mit der Hand ... hab das so gelernt und knote nen haken auch ruckzuck ... und mit Übung wird auch jeder Knoten sauber.


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: elektrischer Hakenbinder von Shakespeare*

@Baddy89

Den Service gibt es aber nur für "Freunde"! :q


----------



## joergy45 (20. April 2007)

*AW: elektrischer Hakenbinder von Shakespeare*

Schau mal hier nach.

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1268372#feedback


----------



## CaGListRo (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: elektrischer Hakenbinder von Shakespeare*

Was mich nach lesen des ganzen Threads jetzt doch mal brennend interessiert: Was ist ein Match-Man? oO


----------



## hemmi (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: elektrischer Hakenbinder von Shakespeare*

hi, also das 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




ist nen matchman, ich habe einen seit ein Paar Tagen, habe aber keinen Schimmer wie der funktionieren soll?! ja ich weiß, schon komisch....#c hat einer von euch ne einfache anleitung, oder so was?


----------



## mannika (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: elektrischer Hakenbinder von Shakespeare*

Hallo xonnel,
Kann ich die Beschreibung von Dir bekommen?
Danke
mannikaufhold@web.de


----------



## dankowski (19. September 2010)

*AW: elektrischer Hakenbinder von Shakespeare*

hallo meine email ist f.dankowski@arcor.de würde mich freuen wenn du mir die anleitung schicken würdes besten dank in voraus


----------



## Gondoschir (19. September 2010)

*AW: elektrischer Hakenbinder von Shakespeare*

Habt ihr schonmal das Wort "Hakenbinder" bei Youtube eingegeben?
Kann allerdings nur erfolgreich sein, wenn man nicht nach "Harkenbinder" oder "Hackenbinder" sucht.


----------



## Aalhunter33 (19. September 2010)

*AW: elektrischer Hakenbinder von Shakespeare*

Ist zwar schon alt der Trööt,aber wie wäre es wenn *Haken binden von Hand* als Kriteriumspunkt bei der Sportfischerprüfung drankäme !?! 
|bigeyes
Bin der Meinung,dass jeder Spochtsfreund das können sollte.
Auch wenn ich ne Brille fürs Feine brauche,nen 16er bind ich dir doch noch ohne Mühe. 
:vik:
So,genug aufe Kagge gehauen. |supergri


----------

